# My TEIN's are here!!!



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just got the call from World One.
The SS's and the front pillowball mounts are at the shop.

I really want to leave work right now to pick them up.


I'll try to get some pics before the install.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

youll love them...they are awesome


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds good man. They're worth the $$$. That's for sure. Even without sway bars on my car, body roll is almost non-existent. You'll see. Congrats.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Please post pics. of the setup!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My car was already pretty stiff, with just the KYB's/B&G's, strut tower bars, and a rear floor bar.
I can't wait to see how much these improve the ride.

I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what did they all run you?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

$1100.00 for everything














































You get quite a few stickers with these. :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow, im looking at suspension setups right now, but i cant afford the SS. imthinking the basics....you dont have any problems with rust up north? i have heard the threads rust a little.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN, where'd you get that price? That's usually $1200 + $250 for the pillowballs.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have some friends in the industry, so I can get some pretty good deals.
You should never pay more than $150.00 for the pillow ball mounts.
I think PerformanceNissanParts.com has them for that much, or even less.

I'm not really concerned about rust. 
I take really, really good care of my car. It is cleaned any time it is driven, and it is garaged.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i see, well, just for shits and giggles you should look into a product called "zoop seal" its kinda like rain-x but for metal. its clear and lasts about 6-9 months. i have heard it GREAT for bare metal/chrome wheels too. just an FYI.

you cant get me a deal on the basics can ya


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i see, well, just for shits and giggles you should look into a product called "zoop seal" its kinda like rain-x but for metal. its clear and lasts about 6-9 months. i have heard it GREAT for bare metal/chrome wheels too. just an FYI.
> 
> you cant get me a deal on the basics can ya


I'll ask them if they can drop ship them, and if that would still be cost effective for them.
www.worldoneperformance.com

I'll look into the "zoop seal", thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

zoop seal ebay auction 
http://www.zoopseal.com/zoopseal.asp 
^it was one of those featured products on spikes "trucks" they use it on the project trucks wheels and what not. it acts like a teflon coating and everything just hoses off.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

how much are those supposed to lower the car, thats not a bad price for the brand also how bout some before & after pics of the height change


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

You get quite a few stickers with these. :fluffy:
that's what i was thinking when i got my basics. gotta love the plastic emblem.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You're not going to get to see any pics of Sean's car until late spring or so. The car itself is under tight wraps, he just likes to tease us. There are plenty of members that have them, but it's gonna look different on each ride since they're completely adjustable.

You can lower the car 0-4" iirc but that's not the point of getting $1200 coilovers. 1.5" drop is plenty for our cars. Then again, he's putting these on a show car, I doubt they'll ever see the track.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, before and after pics would do you no good.
My car has been sitting on Nis-Knacks B&G's (best B14 springs, hands down) and KYB AGX's for a few years now.

The badge/emblem would be the only one I put on the car.

As much as it sucks, these will not see track time anytime soon.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what happened to the B+G's?

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> what happened to the B+G's?
> 
> Seth


ScorchN200SX has first dibs.


----------

